# SCMS dust collection



## brucet999 (Feb 23, 2019)

I am re-arranging my two-car garage workshop to clear enough space to actually park two cars. This means moving my sliding compound miter saw against a wall. To that end, I'm planning to replace my old Bosch 10 sliding miter saw with a Bosch GCM12SD Dual Bevel Glide ( https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/boschtools-ocs/miter-saws-gcm12sd-33969-p/ ), the only saw I know of that can operate right up against a wall. 

The machine has a 1 1/2" dust control port that can hook up to my shop vac, but reviews suggest that it is at best 60% effective. I am thinking of building a 6" deep x 30" wide box behind the saw with something like a 4" register box ( https://www.homedepot.com/p/12-in-x...-Register-Box-with-Flange-RBF12X4X6/100115885 ) at the bottom connected to my Oneida Mini Gorilla. 

Has anyone done something similar? How did it work out?

Any other ideas?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Something I made is close ...*

I needed dust collection fro my RAS, so I made a small box behind the fence with a dust port for a shop vac hose underneath, This combined with the blade shroud dust port makes it fairly dust free.













I eventually added a separate, smaller shop vac for the blade shroud:


----------

